# Troubleshooting help pictures too



## JoshRG (Feb 15, 2006)

My buddy has an old Toro lawnmower that won't run, I am just trying to get it running for fun. I have spark at the plug, I tried to do a compression test, but I am not showing anything. My guage only starts to move right around 8 or 10 PSI, what range should I be looking for? And what would the next step be? I am getting ready to tear this thing down. Sorry not exactly sure what kind of motor it is, I am gonna attach some pictures of it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

You have a tecumseh there, 8 to 10 psi is so low, it will never start, it should be up to 70 or 80, even thats low. It can be some things causing it though, bent or severely bad sealing valves, or a blown head gasket, or a combo, maybe rings as well. And your going to have to have a end on that spark plug wire to hook onto the plug. Now if it were me..... and I knew the hp rating, i'd swap it for a briggs.....


----------



## JoshRG (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info, right after I made my post I went and took what I guess is called the head off of the motor. The gasket looked surprisingly good, as well as the valves. The piston does not move at all with the rest of the drivetrain. I did not have time to break it down even more, but I am guessing a broke rod. I know about cars, but not these motors. I pushed the piston in with my finger, there was no grove in the cylinder, so if I can find another rod or whatever is wrong with it, I will probably just fix this motor. As for swapping with a briggs, my friend already has another mower, I am just messing with this one for fun. Thanks for the info, I am gonna post some more pictures tomorrow as well as what I find. Oh yeah, what is the horsepower rating for this? I may try to make a little go kart out of some old scrap. Later.


----------



## JoshRG (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm, I found a manual for the engine online, and it is talking about a fly wheel knock-off tool, is there a way to get around having to buy one of these? Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ooooh... connecting rod broke, the connecting rod is what connects the piston to the crank, it take the force from the piston and puts it through the crank, when they break, for lack of a better explanation, it scrambles the brains a bit in there..... and tecumsehs throw rods easy.... thats why if you wanted to get the mower itself going, swap a used briggs on it and your ready to go, though the tecumseh looks to be a 4 or 5 hp maybe. And if you are planning on making a go-cart with it, I wouldn't, one thing is some ask, is can the vertical engine be made into a horizontal.....well no. If your up to making a vertical able to drive the wheels in its orientation, it can be done, but theres alot involved, simple way to go is use a horizontal. As for getting around, having to have a knock off tool, yes..... I even have one for em, I rarely use it, just take the flywheel nut off, and turn the flywheel, while you hit up from below with a hammer till it pops off, not too hard, it can break the alluminum flywheel. Rubber mallet would be less of a worry.


----------



## JoshRG (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the info, did not even think of the orientation of the motor with the go kart idea. I will probably get the mower running just so I can say I fixed it, no need for the mower or anything. Just some fun.


----------



## JoshRG (Feb 15, 2006)

Man, I can not get this flywheel off at all. I have the nut off, and I am hitting it pretty hard with a rubber mallet while I am turning it. Any other suggestions? It does not seem to come up at all...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Sometimes a well put hit on the little bit of the crank thats exposed up top, while pulling up and around on the flywheel can do it.


----------



## JoshRG (Feb 15, 2006)

I am gonna try some more later today, but if anyone is interested here are some pictures from yesterday. I think the new plan for this whole project will be to try to fix the lawn mower for less than $50, and maybe touch it up with some paint, should be fun. Later.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*tecumseh rebuild*

Put the flywheel nut back on,far enough that the top of the crank is flush with the top of the nut, put a bar or tuning fork under flywheel, apply pressure while striking the flywheel nut, may take a powerful strike, but should pop up.Also looks like your going to have some more fun when you try to take engine loose from frame, since those particular type motor mount bolts to frame tend to seize and snap off when you try to loosen them.I SUGGEST SOAKING THEM WITH liquid wrench or some other solvent before trying to loosen them, if you intend on replacing rings, your going to have to pull engine from frame to get crankcase apart.
http://www.smallenginetrblshtng.com/news


----------



## Autostart (Mar 3, 2006)

bEFORE YOU GET ANY FURTHER YOU SHOULD TRY PULLING THE STARTER RECOIL TO MAKE SURE THE CRANK IS NOT BENT.THE BLDE WILL INDICATE THIS AS IT ROTATES 
A SHORT BLOCK IS ANOTHER OPTION, HOWEVER IT WILL EXCEED $50.00. IF THE CONNECTING ROD IS BUSTED THEN CHANCES ARE THERE ARE OTHER PROBLEMS AS WELL AND OF COURCE YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO CHECK IT FOR SHAFT DAMAGE UNLESS IT IS TORN DOWN...SORRY!!!!!


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello i am a mechanic i fix small engines. anyway to check for shaft damages tip the mower on its side and spin the engine over and look at the shaft if it wobbles then its bent if not then thats good. ive had many of these mowers and the rods are broke and bent shafts but i fix them and they run great for another 2 years or so. i had this mower 2 years ago and i got it from a guy and he said the rod was broke well i fixed the rod and did not relize there was a very big crack on the bottom of the motor and the oil leaked out when i was cutting and she seized up it was a good mower to. good luck with the mower! it looks like fun!!


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

any luck?


----------

